# em0 network card issue Help?



## vso1 (Jul 15, 2010)

I purchased a intel gt pro card (em0) for esxi machine. 
I discoverd that it "intermittent" passed network (via data copy I saw images "broke") 
yanked the card out, went to the store and got a new one. 
put it back in .. same issue. 
yanked it out left it on a shelf. 

now I have put it into my Freebsd machine exact same issue. 
oke maybe I need to install the intel provided BSD driver. followed the manual

I find it strange, trying to find anything on the net about this issue, nothing found yet. 
I could go to another store and buy a new one .. 

basicly i want to "find" the issue with some sort of test .. prefferably without cable attached. and then try to solve it.. anybody got tips ?


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 15, 2010)

Can you post the model of your NIC?


----------



## loop (Jul 15, 2010)

What testing have you done apart from putting the card in a machine and moving files over?

Have you replaced the patch lead between the switch and the card?  Have you moved to a different port on the switch?  Does the switch have the ability to report any interface errors?


----------



## vso1 (Jul 16, 2010)

in both cases (machine A and machine B) 
different switch, sameble works well on other nic. 

the only thing i don't expect but didn't test 
- use windows 
- fixed line speed (not use auto negotiate)


----------



## vso1 (Aug 11, 2010)

problem was solved by doing a custom kernel build and enabling "device pol" (device polling) that sped up significatly


----------

